# كيف يمكنني توضيح صوت المسجل اثناء المحاضرة



## زياد الحويطي (2 ديسمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم 

كيف حالكم

انا طالب داخل الجامعة قريب ان شالله


وناوي اسجل لدكتور معين محاضرته بس المشكله 

لما أسجل وأشغل التسجيل يطلع الصوت مو واضح ويكون فيه صدى

هل فيه حل لهذي المشكلة ؟؟

او برنامج او شي ؟​


----------



## amirengineer (2 ديسمبر 2011)

أخي عندك حلين


الأول: أشتري Mp3 بكفائه أعلي "High Quality"

الثاني: اطلب الإذن من أستاذك و ضع المسجل قربه حتي يكون الصوت واضح

بالتوفيق


----------

